# read the lables of your hunting cloths.



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

For the huntes out there that may hunt in the cold, be aware of the matetial that you are using can cause you to have higher risk of hypothemer. I am talking of all cotton material. they can become wet and moisture is held in and causing you to loose body heat. I watch what I wear and try to pick clothing that is very low or nonexstive fiber that cotton. Looking forward to were this topic goes.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with you on this one knapper. I wear polypropylene or something similar. I've also found that bulky is the exact opposite of keeping you warm. Even though it's expensive, last year I wore the Underarmour coldgear and what a difference !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very true knapper though I think this would apply more to your own type of back pack hunting where you may be camped out for a few days rather than someone going to sit in a tree stand for the afternoon.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good point. I forgot where he lives and hunts versus other areas.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a good point though as you never know how the weather might change while your out and if you've got a couple of miles to walk back to the car or home you could be very wet and cold by the time you get there!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, this is why I love the wool blends and the new soft wool.

I wear wool socks most of the summer too...comfortalbe, wicks moisture, and lasts a long time.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmm..... Wool blend! I wonder what will come next? Dave or Don?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I buy socks from Costco and they are gym socks. I have found that you can get 100 percent non-cotton socks that will work everyday or on hunts. Russel is the manufacture of the socks that I am getting so check on the that type of store were you shop.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I normally wear wool socks when hunting no matter the game. For cold weather I have double front Carhartts and a pair of double tin waxed Filsons. both are briar proof but the Filsons are waterproof and wind proof as well. Up top I normally wear a camo tee with a variable amount of layers under it, dependent on the weather. I normally ear a ballcap as opposed to a deerstalker( the bow on top keeps getting caught in the brush.....and my friends tease me LOL )


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

one of the best headgear is what is called a head sock you can have it around the neck and pull it up at any time, if needed can be bulled up and over your head with one hand. When it gets real cold you can pull the bottom up and cover your face as well have a head cover. They are made from polar fleece and last for a long time. Dr. Oz says that you do not lose that much heat through your head, not normally but don't have a hat to keep your head warm and you will change your mind.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I normally ear a ballcap as opposed to a deerstalker( the bow on top keeps getting caught in the brush.....and my friends tease me LOL )


Thats because they have no dress code!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I normally wear wool socks when hunting no matter the game. For cold weather I have double front Carhartts and a pair of double tin waxed Filsons. both are briar proof but the Filsons are waterproof and wind proof as well. Up top I normally wear a camo tee with a variable amount of layers under it, dependent on the weather. I normally ear a ballcap as opposed to a deerstalker( the bow on top keeps getting caught in the brush.....and my friends tease me LOL )


I thought you old farts still wear burlap underwear under your old red checkered wool suits....... LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I normally wear wool socks when hunting no matter the game. For cold weather I have double front Carhartts and a pair of double tin waxed Filsons. both are briar proof but the Filsons are waterproof and wind proof as well. Up top I normally wear a camo tee with a variable amount of layers under it, dependent on the weather. I normally ear a ballcap as opposed to a deerstalker( the bow on top keeps getting caught in the brush.....and my friends tease me LOL )


At least it isnt a propeller!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TEE-HEE


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know if many of you have ever heard of some of the best sleeping bags and other stuff should check out wiggsy.com. They will keep you warm when it is cold and and have the sleeping bags that will work. The price may seem a little high but, that is no special cleaning instructions, just wash them with what ever soap you like and hang to dry. That is what for the serious cold.


----------

